# Pigment and Coat Color



## Jean Curran (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello,

I am currently trying to get a puppy from a AKC breeder. One day I would like to show him or stud him out. The puppy I am looking at, I was told is a red (which is the lighter one in the picture). I want to make sure his pigments are correct according to the AKC. Also, I want to ask what color is the other puppy. I was told hes going to be brown.They are both a week old in these pictures. Thank you


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

A week old is very young to already have a puppy chosen, let alone a puppy you hope to show and breed. Puppies you plan to show and breed should also be out of health tested stock with dogs in their pedigree consistently having their AKC championship, and preferably the sire and dam also being champions. Keep your eyes out for that.

Genetically, that puppy looks red, but it is a very light red and will likely be near cream when he is fully grown. The other appears to be a red sable. Pigment looks correct. It's a little washed out, but it isn't uncommon for it to look like that when first coming in.


----------



## Jean Curran (Jun 22, 2018)

KarMar,
Thank you for your reply. Sadly I have to pick out a puppy rather soon and young, because she finds homes for them so quickly. I currently have a fixed chocolate and tan I picked out as a pet from her, whom I love dearly. He would have made an excellent show dog, if he was not fixed. They are from champion stock and I know of at least one health check. The cream also has a brown nose. Will this get darker?

I know that I am looking for the best representation of the Havanese standard breed.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jean Curran said:


> KarMar,
> Thank you for your reply. Sadly I have to pick out a puppy rather soon and young, because she finds homes for them so quickly. I currently have a fixed chocolate and tan I picked out as a pet from her, whom I love dearly. He would have made an excellent show dog, if he was not fixed. They are from champion stock and I know of at least one health check. The cream also has a brown nose. Will this get darker?
> 
> I know that I am looking for the best representation of the Havanese standard breed.


I would not be going to that breeder with hopes of finding a show puppy then. Reputable breeders will find homes, build a waiting list, and wait until the puppies are 8 weeks to make placements so they can evaluate the puppy's structure and temperament to make the right placement. These guys cant even see yet, let alone show structure or temperament. If you are truly looking for the best representation of the standard, you shouldn't be choosing until a structural eval has been done.

Additionally, "one health check" is not sufficient. These dogs should have orthopedic testing done through OFA, in addition to an official eye exam done by an opthamologist and BAER hearing check. These are the tests the HCA recommends for all breeding dogs and you will find most in this forum will not recommend buying a puppy from parents without.

I'm very glad you love your pet, but I can not recommend this odd process, especially when looking for a show puppy.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

As I said in my initial reply, the cream puppy looks to just have muddled pigment due to the fact that it is still coming in. However, if it doesn't darken to black, he will be off standard in a disqualifying manner. As you are looking for a show puppy, I would recommend making yourself familiar with the nuances of the breed standard and what makes a Havanese correct. Best of luck in your search for a breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jean Curran said:


> KarMar,
> Thank you for your reply. Sadly I have to pick out a puppy rather soon and young, because she finds homes for them so quickly. I currently have a fixed chocolate and tan I picked out as a pet from her, whom I love dearly. He would have made an excellent show dog, if he was not fixed. They are from champion stock and I know of at least one health check. The cream also has a brown nose. Will this get darker?
> 
> I know that I am looking for the best representation of the Havanese standard breed.


Cream is, genetically "ee". They MUST have black pigment. It is not unusual for ee puppies to have their pigment come in a bit later than some other colors, but it must NOT be brown. It HAS to be black or it is a show ring DQ.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was 1.5 years old we wanted another puppy. We waited for a litter to be born and chose a puppy. Weeks later the puppy I chose matured and was not a pet. It was disappointing, but the breeder chose appropriate home for the puppy. Seems like at one week old it would difficult to positively say the puppy is show quality. The lighter color one looks like a very light red or gold. They are precious!


----------



## Jean Curran (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you. I will always have more to learn and do more research.


----------

